# More evidence cryptocurrency mining is ruining the Earth... sigh...



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2021)

The waste from 8 bitcoin transactions equals one precious RTX 3090
					

Cryptocurrencies aren't just a waste of power, they're a total waste of good electronics.




					www.pcgamer.com
				












						One Bitcoin Transaction Generates Two iPhones Worth of E-Waste
					

Yearly, the amount of e-waste produced by the entire bitcoin network is comparable to that produced by a country like the Netherlands.




					gizmodo.com
				




@lexluthermiester thoughts?

@R-T-B I'm sure you will still defend it... but yeah... you have to admit, its sad, as humans we were capable of so much, yet at end of day so little...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,
Do people really buy 3090's to game ?
Seems I read 2060's are most popular


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Do people really buy 3090's to game ?
> Seems I read 2060's are most popular



you are taking small detail out of context. it applies to all gpu's that are used to mine anything, the 3090 is just a base number crunch example...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah I didn't read the article just seems like a click bait title to me.


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 17, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Do people really buy 3090's to game ?
> Seems I read 2060's are most popular


2060s are popular because A.) they are relatively inexpensive and B.) they have been around for a while. 

Similarly that's why there are more 5-year-old Honda Civics on the road than the latest Lamborghini or Aston-Martin.

Recent Steam hardware surveys will show that some people are actually gaming on 3090s. The most popular cards will all be the models on the lower end of the price scale.

This isn't specific to graphics cards. This is pretty much the same concerning anything manufactured by human beings.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I didn't read the article just seems like a click bait title to me.


Read the article. The author acknowledges that there have been many analyses concerning electricity use by cryptocurrency miners but his article was focusing on e-waste.

The title is not clickbait if you actually read the article.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2021)

I read it earlier, I think one group saying that they proved this to be a stretch untested so not worth too much weight ATM.

And I would prefer such analysis to be done verses a cash alternative.

So it's not realistic.

Though I do think it has some merit, they are burning through ASIC chip generations, but so are all the bank backend.

Plus bitcoin + some future innovated adjustment could lessen the impact.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 17, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I read it earlier, I think one group saying that they proved this to be a stretch untested so not worth too much weight ATM.
> 
> And I would prefer such analysis to be done verses a cash alternative.
> 
> ...



I'm confident none of it will matter within 5 years. With western canada hitting 125 faren this summer and killing millions of clams/mussels, it is clear to me we are already to late. Will be interesting to see how Americans handle the incoming 130 degree summers in every single state.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 17, 2021)

Yes crypto is super inefficient... but this just feels like one of those shifting blame away from the fact that big businesses cause more harm to the environment with their practices than joe schmo crypto mining or betty using plastic bags at the grocery store.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm confident none of it will matter within 5 years. With western canada hitting 125 faren this summer and killing millions of clams/mussels, it is clear to me we are already to late. Will be interesting to see how Americans handle the incoming 130 degree summers in every single state.


Is this the place for that.

Come on, they're are threads for that.

Sorry baffled brain kicked in there, wrong thread for that.

Bit dramatic, I mean you don't think the earth couldn't rip us all to piece's at any point in time anyway, they're are a great many black holes wandering around our galaxy.

I think the electrification (as I refer to it) will be swift but we'll see.

As for climate dramma, I think a good look through history brings that into perspective.

I consider it as hard to make everyone happy, housed, engaged in life yet net zero carbon.

As it would be to heard all the Ants of the world through the arc de triumph.

Not cheary, but real.


Also , why is it always just Bitcoin, if you're going to shout save the world you should be realistic about it, it's not Just bitcoin is it?!.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> The waste from 8 bitcoin transactions equals one precious RTX 3090
> 
> 
> Cryptocurrencies aren't just a waste of power, they're a total waste of good electronics.
> ...


Seems about right. Takes a ton of compute from many, many systems to confirm/verify a transaction.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2021)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Is this the place for that.
> 
> Come on, they're are threads for that.
> 
> ...


I believe certain land masses, animals aren't meant to exist forever.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> The waste from 8 bitcoin transactions equals one precious RTX 3090
> 
> 
> Cryptocurrencies aren't just a waste of power, they're a total waste of good electronics.
> ...


This isn't evidence of earth damage in any form.  It's evidence of high bitcoin fees, which has been known for like forever.  Bitcoin is a high value instrument, it's fees are high and have always been high as it's only used for high value transactions that require high security.

Doing transactions in anything incredibly valuable like that tends to confer heavy fees...  at least when doing it digitally.



lexluthermiester said:


> Seems about right. Takes a ton of compute from many, many systems to confirm/verify a transaction.


This is about fees, not compute complexity.  This whole article has nothing to do with bitcoins legitimate problems.  The OP is coupling two unrelated issues.



eidairaman1 said:


> I believe certain land masses, animals aren't meant to exist forever.


Well there goes like 1/3rd of the population the way things are going...  You really can't be ok with that within reason.

But bitcoin is not the cause of that.  It's not even a minor influencer at this point.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> This isn't evidence of earth damage in any form.  It's evidence of high bitcoin fees, which has been known for like forever.  Bitcoin is a high value instrument, it's fees are high and have always been high as it's only used for high value transactions that require high security.
> 
> Doing transactions in anything incredibly valuable like that tends to confer heavy fees...  at least when doing it digitally.
> 
> ...


Vaccines killing populace, india is still riddled as well...


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> Yes crypto is super inefficient... but this just feels like one of those shifting blame away from the fact that big businesses cause more harm to the environment with their practices than joe schmo crypto mining or betty using plastic bags at the grocery store.



You must have never taking a logic 101 course in college.  A)  lots of problems need to be fixed quickly  B)  adding a new problem to that list of problems does not equate to its defense for existence C) items under A have actively been improving at a rapid pace, LED light bulbs, reusable bags, more people using reusable water bottles, etc.  

Defense of B) adding to something that already needed fixed within a certain time frame for human survival is a really weak argument.  get skill bois



TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> Is this the place for that.
> 
> Come on, they're are threads for that.
> 
> ...



if you read the article (apparently you didn't... lol) the author of that article mentions... all crypto needs to go, specifically Ethereum, but the author does mention all crypto as well needs to go... nice job reading the article.

you are right, I should just give up on everything that is in my control because aliens could land tomorrow and impregnate me and I could be on Saturn's moons tomorrow!  amazing logic with the black hole stuff, well done mate. 



eidairaman1 said:


> I believe certain land masses, animals aren't meant to exist forever.



have fun with with that logic. you do know the entire world is interconnected right? the amazon rain forest gives rain to Africa yearly at around same time to, and that allows that entire ecosystem there to thrive... its more interconnected than you can possibly imagine. but yes, you are correct in a way, if humans can't figure out long term sustainability by using their gift of logic and reason, our species too will go and turn to dust, and a better one will replace it. probably for the best really.


R-T-B said:


> This isn't evidence of earth damage in any form.  It's evidence of high bitcoin fees, which has been known for like forever.  Bitcoin is a high value instrument, it's fees are high and have always been high as it's only used for high value transactions that require high security.
> 
> Doing transactions in anything incredibly valuable like that tends to confer heavy fees...  at least when doing it digitally.
> 
> ...



high bitcoin fees + high compute needed + wasting limited resources on it.... article seems to explain it fine to me.


----------



## claes (Sep 18, 2021)

Honestly, as someone who taught logic for six years, I think you need to review your studies. You didn’t even respond to @ShiBDiB’s argument…

love you take care of yourself


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

claes said:


> Honestly, as someone who taught logic for six years, I think you need to review your studies. You didn’t even respond to @ShiBDiB’s argument…
> 
> love you take care of yourself



I didn't? His claim:  shifting blame from crypto to big business who also pollute...

My response:  it's true big business pollutes, then I provided evidence for some examples of how big business is improving, and adding fuel to the fire so to speak is no defense within logic for creating more waste/pollution.

Shib seems to have the right idea, but I think he misunderstands big business has been getting better over time, there are many examples. Adding a new problem to climate change isn't helping matters.

How is that not responding and addressing his question directly? Please enlighten me.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> high bitcoin fees + high compute needed


Are two seperate and unrelated issues.  That's the problem.



lynx29 said:


> it's true big business pollutes, then I provided evidence for some examples of how big business is improving, and adding fuel to the fire so to speak is no defense within logic for creating more waste/pollution.


I've in the past provided evidence crypto is improving too, but you've selectively ignored it.  Nevermind the fact big industry overwhelmingly is a worse contributor than crypto.  Crypto is best viewed as simply a new industry, and it isn't one that is doing any worse than average.



eidairaman1 said:


> Vaccines killing populace, india is still riddled as well...


Vaccines aren't killing anyone.  Please keep conspiracy nonsense out of here.



lynx29 said:


> have fun with with that logic. you do know the entire world is interconnected right? the amazon rain forest gives rain to Africa yearly at around same time to, and that allows that entire ecosystem there to thrive... its more interconnected than you can possibly imagine. but yes, you are correct in a way, if humans can't figure out long term sustainability by using their gift of logic and reason, our species too will go and turn to dust, and a better one will replace it. probably for the best really.


You deserve a like for this, though.  Anyone who thinks we can just "lose" habitable zones and go on as we have is dead wrong.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Are two seperate and unrelated issues.  That's the problem.
> 
> 
> I've in the past provided evidence crypto is improving too, but you've selectively ignored it.  Nevermind the fact big industry overwhelmingly is a worse contributor than crypto.  Crypto is best viewed as simply a new industry, and it isn't one that is doing any worse than average.
> ...











						How Many Have Died From COVID Vaccines?
					

Each year, more than 165 million Americans get the flu shot. There were 85 reported deaths following influenza vaccination in 2017; 119 deaths in 2018; and 203 deaths in 2019Between mid-December 20…




					undercurrents723949620.wordpress.com
				












						CDC Caught Deleting 6,000 COVID Vaccine Deaths From VAERS Website, Report Says
					

The CDC edited the 12,000 COVID vaccine death count to reflect only half the original statistic and many are left to wonder why.




					www.christianitydaily.com
				












						Nearly 11,000 Deaths After COVID Vaccines Reported to CDC, as FDA Adds New Warning to J&J Vaccine
					

Via Children’s Health Defense Data released today by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) included 463,457 reports of injuries and deaths, across all age groups, following COV…



					www.theburningplatform.com
				












						Report: More vaccine deaths last week than COVID-19 deaths - Citizens Journal
					

By Art Moore WND News Center In a span of one week, the number of deaths due to COVID-19 vaccines reported to the government's database outnumbered the official count of deaths due to the virus. The government's Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System, or VAERS, contains voluntary, unverified...




					www.citizensjournal.us
				












						VAERS Whistleblower: “45,000 Dead From Covid-19 Vaccines Within 3 Days of Vaccination”, Sparks Lawsuit Against Federal Government
					

BY CAPTAINDARETOFLY ON JULY 19, 2021 • Listen Now  45,000 people have allegedly died from the Covid-19 vaccine within three days, according to a US whistle-blower, which has sparked a lawsuit again…




					rightsfreedoms.wordpress.com
				












						Vaccine Deaths in the USA have increased 27-fold over the average seen in the previous decade thanks to the Covid Jabs
					

Sorry the Charts are not here but go to the Daily Expose and you will see them. Vaccine Deaths in the USA have increased 27-fold over the average seen in the previous decade thanks to the Covid Jab…




					peckford42.wordpress.com
				












						The Deadly COVID-19 Vaccine Coverup
					

By Virginia Stoner, Artist and Writer , Austin area , Texas —Virginiastoner.com Vaccine dangers hiding in plain sight FACT: There has been a massive increase in deaths reported to the Vaccine Adver…




					peckford42.wordpress.com
				












						12,184 DEAD 1,196,190 Injuries: European Database of Adverse Drug Reactions for COVID-19 “Vaccines”
					

by Brian Shilhavy Editor, Health Impact News The European database of suspected drug reaction reports is EudraVigilance, which also tracks reports of injuries and deaths following the experimenta…




					stuartbramhall.wordpress.com
				






			COVID Vaccine Deaths and Injuries Are Secretly Buried | SOTN: Alternative News, Analysis & Commentary


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

Just close the thread mods. I really don't care anymore about much of anything.

eida that stuff is off-topic for this thread, you need to chill mate.

rtb - fair enough


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 18, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> *Just close the thread mods. I really don't care anymore about much of anything.
> *
> eida that stuff is off-topic for this thread, you need to chill mate.
> 
> rtb - fair enough


That makes this thread FUD. Why bring it up if you didnt care?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> That makes this thread FUD. Why bring it up if you didnt care?



I used to care.

I read the thread.

I no longer care.

Time is linear.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 18, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> This is about fees, not compute complexity. This whole article has nothing to do with bitcoins legitimate problems. The OP is coupling two unrelated issues.


I disagree, whether intentional or not, it highlights just how wasteful cryptocoin in general really is. Big picture RTB...


----------

